# John McCain's VA-46 A-4E Skyhawk



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Even though I had already recently built two other Skyhawks, when I was given this set of decals for Senator McCain's Skyhawk that he flew while attached to VA-46, I decided to build one more. The kit is the Monogram Pro Modeler A-4E/F which is in reality a rebox of the Hasegawa kit. This is a relatively easy kit to build and even though the molds are getting old there was very little flash to remove. The only problem is that it still comes without any weapons to hang on the underwing pylons.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

nice clean build! Well done!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty Scooter! I love the plaid.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

A lovely little aircraft. I like the plaid as well.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very good! Funny I just picked up the reissue of Monogram's A4 today, and it has McCain's markings along with a Blue Angel's bird. This is a totally different kit than the Pro Modeller Blue Angel kit... At least the old Monogram kit has a lot of underwing ordnance too.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Very Nice Build ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> Very good! Funny I just picked up the reissue of Monogram's A4 today, and it has McCain's markings along with a Blue Angel's bird. This is a totally different kit than the Pro Modeller Blue Angel kit... At least the old Monogram kit has a lot of underwing ordnance too.


Actually the old Monogram Skyhawk is a pretty decent kit. I built several of them. And having the ordinance with the kit is a big plus.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think Monogram's A4 and old GR1 Harrier are two of their best ever jet kits. Even today they are quite nice in detail. I really don't mind the light raised surface paneling either, for the most part. The only weird thing is some of the kits come with odd weapons. The Skyhawk comes with traditional iron bombs (good) and then Sparrow guided missiles. I've never seen the Sparrow on a Skyhawk, at least not for Vietnam. I'd think Sidewinders would be the norm, or Bullpups. I think their F5 Freedom Fighter has some weird bombs too... big laser guided bombs.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nicely done


----------

